# Cypress, TX (Houston) CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)



## Hilly (Mar 19, 2008)

Gosh, this makes me happy!! and probably broke too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Houston Premium Outlets - Sales & Events


----------



## jmac68 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I know !! I am so excited. I will be going this weekend!!


----------



## Janice (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Thanks for the heads up Hillary!


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

yay! so excited for this!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Thanks.  I do not live in H-Town, but I have family down there, so I am glad when I visit I have another CCO to visit.


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

i am so excited cuz this outlet is officially opening tomorrow!! I will definitly hit up tomorrow or friday, and I'll tell you ladies what I find.


----------



## ohhhmelissa (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

ill be going there tomorrow yay


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

went there today! it was great, you ladies won't be dissapointed and an employee said they would be getting some more MAC items shipped in during the month.


----------



## Pnk85 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Went on Sunday & I was surprised on how much stuff was there, got an eye shadow from the moon bathe collection for $10.  I'm going back on FRIDAY!!


----------



## jmac68 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I went yesterday and it had been cleared out. All of the eyeshadows were gone. They had maybe 2 cream color bases and 2 pigments. They were down to 1 color left in fluidlines. There was a lot of shadesticks, blush, foundation, lipglass, and lipstick. The people working said they think they will be getting another big MAC shipment in the next 2 - 3 weeks. They also had some nice brush sets.


----------



## Hilly (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I'm going this weekend! I will update yall with what they have. Im hoping for some paint pots!


----------



## Hilly (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

okie I went today and boy- what a disappointment!

They had eyeshadows in:
claire de lune
moons reflection
and like 4 more I don't remember

Piggies in:
pastorale
naked
air de blue
that turquise glitter one

paints
various lippes

palletes in
holiday cool and wrm eyes
some random pallet with crap
holiday lip one

holiday lip set with finery

some brushes in holiday packaging..2006?

fragrances

and a Bronze and a brownie shimmerbricks


----------



## sua (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Oh, boo ): Thanks for posts, girls! It's about 40 mins-1 hour away for me. I may take a trip myself in 2 weeks or so ( - : can't wait. I never thought Houston would get its own CCO!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

i went on friday and it was only me on the store!! yay htown gals must go and the sales woman told me that in a couple of days they expect more mac things to arive, if anyone goes please tell me what they have. i got nice buzz l/g wonderstruck l/g and a brow shader


----------



## sua (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Just went today, and nothing much different from what Hilly posted ); I just got a novel twist package that had 181se and hundred degrees pearlizer, strobe cream, and funshine slimshine. 

There were some tinted lip conditioners, tendertones (only one I remember was shush! the green one), fairylite, purple glitter, quick frost, pastorale, helium, aire de blue, naked, and moon bathe e/s.

Most happy with the novel twist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sort of wish I didn't get the other two, not really must haves!


----------



## jmac68 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I just went today and they had so much more stuff!! They have increased to fill up 2 display racks. They had a pretty decent selection of shadows (10-15) choices. Nothing too rare comes to mind. They had matte2, metal-x, mineralized duos. Last time I was there they also only had fluidlines in blue peep and sweet sage. This time they had blacktrack, dip down, rich ground, uppity, iris eyes and a couple more.


----------



## rbella (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Ummmm, my dumbass never read this post and have been missing out on this store for this long!!!!!!!!!  I'm so pissed.  Excuse my language, but as you can see, in this situation it is necessary.

I will be going asap.  What would I do without specktra?


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

hey ladies! went there today and picked up a few items. they have rearranged their racks since I last went, and was pleasantly surprised that they had twice as much mac as before and used 2 seperate racks to display it all. this time i finally noticed where they kept the mac brushes, and before i was confused when i saw posts on this thread saying they had brushes available after visitng the store, comin home w/no brushes. lol.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Has anyone been there recently to see what they have??  Please tell!!


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

im going this weekend hopefully! btw does anybody know if there is a cco the dallas area?


----------



## jenjunsan (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Please update us!  I will be there in 2 weeks visiting my brother and plan to drop in the CCO as it is right by his house! woohoo


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Well i went today and it SUCKED!!!!!


calm down i am just messing around, it was better than before they had TONS and i mean TONS of things, it was impossible to remember every thing but this is what i saw, and yes they have two displays filled up from top to bottom!

eye shadows:
gorgeous gold 
da bling 
pen and ink?
falshtrack?
lavander sky
and thats i the names i can name but they had about ten more mostly purple

pait pots:
about 15 maybe more in varied colors inluding a pretty green color and soft ocre

about 7 dazzlegasses including stepping out 

LOTS of foundation and powders 

fix +, creams and moisturizers

sculpt and shape duos

lots of the fluid liners 

lots of the fragrances

and as always there was way too many lip products- lipglass, slimshines, lipsticks etc.

also about 20 blushes 

tendertones- lots of these i think more than the new collection has 

quads didint bother to see which 

different concealers in a varied amount of shades 

no pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





lots of people with bad tempers and attitudes, thanfully not the sales people

hope this is helpfull and i also went to the MAC store in the galleria and found Hollywood nights l/s from the heatherette collection


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_Well i went today and it SUCKED!!!!!


calm down i am just messing around, it was better than before they had TONS and i mean TONS of things, it was impossible to remember every thing but this is what i saw, and yes they have two displays filled up from top to bottom!

eye shadows:
gorgeous gold 
da bling 
pen and ink?
falshtrack?
lavander sky
and thats i the names i can name but they had about ten more mostly purple

pait pots:
about 15 maybe more in varied colors inluding a pretty green color and soft ocre

about 7 dazzlegasses including stepping out 

LOTS of foundation and powders 

fix +, creams and moisturizers

sculpt and shape duos

lots of the fluid liners 

lots of the fragrances

and as always there was way too many lip products- lipglass, slimshines, lipsticks etc.

also about 20 blushes 

tendertones- lots of these i think more than the new collection has 

quads didint bother to see which 

different concealers in a varied amount of shades 

no pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*lots of people with bad tempers and attitudes,* thanfully not the sales people

hope this is helpfull and i also went to the MAC store in the galleria and found Hollywood nights l/s from the heatherette collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Funny that you mention this.  I went a few weekends ago on and there was this rude lady went off on one of the sales people.  She said that she was in a hurry and didnt have time to waste.  Then she proceeded to tell the sales lady "You know, you're not very helpful at all."

It was in sucn a mean and hateful tone that I became embarrased and sick to my stomach at the same time.  I hate to see people treated that way.

The sales lady (who was actually a young girl) looked very embarrassed and apologized and told the lady that she was sorry and was new and still learning.

Mind you there was like 20+ people packed in this tiny store and this rude lady was demanding one on one attention.  It just made me mad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway--just had to share.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I know, one time i was there and a lady kept on pushing me out of the way with her hips (it was when they only had one display) but i was like so what the only thing that made me think WHAT?? was that she only bought one thing! I think she worked too hard to push me out of the way and didint reward her hard work properly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This weekend it was way worse they did not have all the prducts behind the checkout counter so they had to look in their back room. One lady was not to be tempered with, they did not have her foundation so she trew a fit and was just saying all thse rude things to every one. My advice is to try to go during the week or if you have to go on saturday go early or late to avioid the crowd


----------



## sua (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Thanks for the update  I just went today and the only difference I saw was there is three Neo Sci Fi eye shadows (only bothered to check one, which was femmi fi) and pigments are back (same pigments, I think Dark Soul was added). I just bought Emote blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was the only one in the store and the cashier was nice!!


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I'm moving to Indiana, so before I go, my mom and I are gonna stock up! I love this place and it sucks that I have to leave it soon after it has been built. At least i know its well stocked up nicely thanks to you fellow Specktrites!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

That last few times I've gone they did not have updated stuff.  I was able to get a few pigments but nothing else stood out.

They do have a lot of lipglass and lipsticks but none of them were my colors. 

OH--- they just got in concealer too.  but i don't wear MAC concealer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  For you ladies that do they have a wide variety....or atleast they did last week


----------



## mollytx (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I went two weeks ago and it was pretty picked over. However, I stopped by last night and they had some new stuff. 
Here are some notable items I saw - 
Pigments - Golden Olive (they just got it on Thurs), Violet, Lovely Lily, Provence, Aire de Blue, Dark Soul, Some glitters
Shadows - Femme Fi and Evening Aura from neo-sci fi.  I  picked up gorgeous gold, which they didn't have last time.  They have about 20-30 different shadows, most have been there a while.
Paint Pots/Fluidlines - They have a ton of these - Uppity, Blitz n Glitz, Macroviolet f/l  Otherworldly and Pharoh and most permanent paint pots.  
They also had a few brushes that they didn't have two weeks ago.  
The super nice lady that works there gave me some big news. She said that they just got in 140 boxes of stuff that should be out on the shelves soon.  She said most of it is Non-MAC gift sets, but some of it is MAC.  

Oh, this is my first Specktra post! yay!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Omg I love it there! I went a few weeks ago and loaded up on a ton of great stuff


----------



## Lily721 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Hi There Well The Last Time I Went Was In May And They Did Not Have Much To Choose From. But I Went This Weekend And Omg They Had So Many Things.

This Is What I Picked Up:

Otherwordly Paint Pot
Pharoah Paint Pot
Take A Hint Tendertone
Hush Hush Tendertone
Tender Baby Tendertone
Corn Shadestick
Melon Pigment
Violet Pigment


I Think I Am Forgetting SOME OTHER THINGS I WILL HAVE TO GO HOME AND CHECK.

It Was Awesome I Wanted To Buy Everything, But I Had More Stores To Go To So I Picked Up Whatever I WANTED THE MOST Since I Live An Hour Away From The Outlet.

Well The Salesperson Told Me They Were In The Process Of Another Shipment So They Are Probably Going To Have Many More Things Shortly.

Ooh And Yeah Go Early In The Day Or Late In The Afternoon Because It Gets Packed In There.

Yay My First Spectra Post.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lily721* 

 
_Hi There Well The Last Time I Went Was In May And They Did Not Have Much To Choose From. But I Went This Weekend And Omg They Had So Many Things.

Yay My First Spectra Post._

 
congrats on your firs post but could you please say what else they had?????


----------



## Lily721 (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_congrats on your firs post but could you please say what else they had?????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hi there...
well they had pretty much everything you listed on your 06/28/2008 post. they had maybe one or two new things.
um I think I might go this weekend I am not sure, but when I do go I will post what I bought ok. Hope that helps.


----------



## concertina (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I went on Saturday morning; saw lots of pressed powder, a good array of liquid foundation, the Fafi blushes, a few illuminating powders, quite a few beauty powders. Several nail varnishes, packs of 45 and 100 wipes, falsies...

The eyeshadows: 1 metal cream, Femme Fi from Neo Sci Fi, three from Moonbathe, 2 MESs from Antiquitease (?), quite a few slim shines and mattenes, LOTS of shadesticks and paints (Corn, Lucky Jade, Blurberry), a good selection of paint pots (Bare Study, all the McQueens, etc) and gel liners. As well as 5 or 6 liquid liners. 

Hope that helps someone!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I went on Saturday morning; saw lots of pressed powder, a good array of liquid foundation, the Fafi blushes, a few illuminating powders, quite a few beauty powders. Several nail varnishes, packs of 45 and 100 wipes, falsies...

The eyeshadows: 1 metal cream, Femme Fi from Neo Sci Fi, three from Moonbathe, 2 MESs from Antiquitease (?), quite a few slim shines and mattenes, LOTS of shadesticks and paints (Corn, Lucky Jade, Blurberry), a good selection of paint pots (Bare Study, all the McQueens, etc) and gel liners. As well as 5 or 6 liquid liners. 

Hope that helps someone!_

 
DANG!! I want to go back before I move to Dallas in a few days!! Aghhh I doubt I will have the chance.


----------



## concertina (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

Oh! I just remembered this!!

They had nearly all of the most recent Tendertones and quite a few from the 07 collection.


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I went this weekend and i didint see the fafi blushes maybe they sold fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ayway it wasnt like id expected they kind of have all the same stuff they have like 20 of each fafi iredecent (thats not how you spell it right?) pressed powders in belightful and vervacious and lots of glosses all kinds but other than that the same stuff from my other post


----------



## just0lovely (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston is finally getting a local CCO!!!*

I finally went today and was suprised at their selection of mac!  

Tons of e/s (25-30) including expensive pink, star violet, some mcqueens, evening aura, tete-a-tint, pen n pink, flashtrack, silver ring, knight divine, etc..

like 12 diff paint pots! i got bare study, rubenesque, fresco rose, delft, constructivist, and greenstroke.  they also had painterly, another green one-something moss, blackground, etc..

about 20+ shadesticks.  picked up blurberry, sea me, and taupography.  they also had beige-ing, pink couture, and sharkskin. 

lots of mac powders/foundations

Royal Assets Holiday 2007 smokey eye palette
Novel Twist eye palettes, novel twist face palettes
Holiday 07 eyeliner set (4 or 5 in one)
holiday 07 pigment set

Set of 3 liquid liners.

some fafi [FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']iridescent powders, mac makeup bags, the makeup train case[/font]

[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']holiday brush sets from last year and one brush set from holiday 06! for only $31-$33[/font]

[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']individual brushes: 136, 249, 231, a kabuki one, and the mascara wand[/font]

[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']various lash sets, about 20 different powder and creme blushes, lipsticks, lip glosses, eyebrow palettes, nail polishes[/font]

[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']pigments!! violet, melon, viz-a-violet, pink opal, goldstroke, smoke signal, on the radar, pink bronze, etc..[/font]

[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']A part of me tells me that I'm broke now and need to stay away...Another part tells me to go back to check if they restocked and added new stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/font]
[FONT='Calibri','sans-serif']brush cleaner, fix +, more face stuff, [/font]


----------



## kimnguyen1025 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I recently moved to Cypress and I try to visit CCO every other week. Lately I haven't seen anything spectacular, but today I was in for a little suprise! CCO now carry MAC brushes! The sales lady said she had the brushes for a week and is not sure if it will last long. 

There were 3 brush sets from last holiday and 3 brush sets from the holiday before, I believe. They had short black handles and came in Green, Blue, and red bags. They all cost about 35.00 and under depending on which brush sets. 

They also had a traincase from MAC for 157.00! And the brush rollup bag but I didn't see how much it was. 

Some of the brushes I was unable to read because number faded out but I was able to write down the prices of some

187 brush for 29.50
227 brush for 21.00
217 brush for 15.75
222 brush for 19.75
219 brush for 16.75
134 brush for 36.50
150 brush for 29.50
136 brush for 43.50

I can't wait until I get paid this weekend, I really want to get my hands on some of the brushes! Hopefully its still there =)


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I was gonna go to the outlet out there but got a little lazy so instead I went to the Woodlands Mall and bought the 187 full price. If I would of know they had brushes.. I would of made the effort to go there. How much do there  e/s cost ?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

e/s in Dallas are @  $10-$10.50


----------



## kimnguyen1025 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I haven't brought any shadows there yet so I don't know how much it cost. They didn't have a really big selection the last time I was there. I just brought the Duo 187 and its amazing!


----------



## Jemma28 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I just got back and hit the jackpot!  $$$$$ later and I came home with 

2 new full size brushes #129 and #249
Emote (backup)
2 Dazzleglasses (Ms. Fizz and Rags to Riches)
Fafi Eyes Quads #1 and #2
Heatherette Bonus Beat l/g
Metal X cream e/s in Metalblu
Femme Noir e/s
Blacktrack fluidline (backup)
Mac Makeup bag
Mac brush roll
Mac wipes


I think they had a super selection today.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*







   did they have anymore of the fafi quads left?


----------



## Jemma28 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_





 did they have anymore of the fafi quads left?_

 
Yep, They had both quads.


----------



## Odelle (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I trekked all the way out to Cypress from Clear Lake today.  The Google and Outlet website didn't give very clear directions.

I thought it was on the southbound side of 290 and it was actually northbound, past a bunch of shopping centers and a housing development.  I don't remember the exit, though.  It's so far out they aren't numbered!

Anyway, I got to CCO and I wasn't too impressed with the selection.  Almost nothing I had on my list to get was there.  But, since I'm starting out with MAC, I really can't complain.  I'll have to order online.

I got:
Rubenesque paint pot
Blacktrack fluidline
Sculpt and Shape Powder in Bone Beige/ Emphasize
187
222
Mac wipes

They had Rollickin' paint pot and Urgent! slimshine, which I should have bought while I was there. *grumble*  Lousy self-discipline.

They still have both Fafi quads.  I saw two Fafi compacts as well (blushes? I didn't really look that close) and some of the Antiquitease lipsticks.

Also, Mac wipes smell awesome!  XD


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Can you drive back before they close and get me Rubenesque p/p..If you leave now youshould be able to make it ...


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

wow all the way from clear lake! I live up north and it still takes me about 30 min to get there.



so I went last week and they have tons of stuff IMO. 
I bought 
FAFI quad 1
Rollickin pp
moss scape pp
Nice Vice 
pink lemonade lg
ciao Manhattan lg
love knot lg
187
129
275
stars n rockets


they have tons of brushes
l
ips- quiet a few these are some I remember
a couple of 3d
lip varnishes
heatherette lg sock hop and bonus beat
fafi lg squeeze it, totally it

eyeshadows-here are some to name a few
expensive pink, star violet, some mcqueens, evening aura, tete-a-tint, pen n pink, flashtrack, silver ring, knight divine

Paint pots-
bare study, rubenesque, fresco rose, delft, constructivist, greenstroke rollinkin, nice vice, girl friendly, cash flow, layin low, blackground, urgent

shadesticks- sharskin uhhh about 10 more but can't remember

both Fafi irridescent powder
fafi double eyeliner ( the one with purple)

pigments-
aire de blue
melon
sweet sienna ( I think thats how you call it)
viz a violet
violet
off the radar
provence
some tan one that had a slight hint of sparkle

lightscape msf

both fafi quads

colour forms lipsticks and palettes
last years holiday collection
items from last years couture collection
lashes- 2 from heatherette collection and other ones

two sets for like 25-30 dollars of liquid liners it was about 4 or 5 liners in a set


tons of blushes, and skin care stuff.

If you ask for something else in particular I might remember


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Hey Tish I will stop by the CCO on friday if you still want the rubenesque p/p. It's on my way to the dentist... I always have to find an excuse to go there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I need to get some more p/p and brushes.
 Anybody else want anything?


----------



## Jemma28 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_Hey Tish I will stop by the CCO on friday if you still want the rubenesque p/p. It's on my way to the dentist... I always have to find an excuse to go there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I need to get some more p/p and brushes.
Anybody else want anything?_

 
I would love it if you could pick up Rollikin pp!  I could meet you to give you the money.  I forgot to pick that up when I was there last week.

Pm me and we can work out the details.

Jill


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jemma28* 

 
_I would love it if you could pick up Rollikin pp! I could meet you to give you the money. I forgot to pick that up when I was there last week.

Pm me and we can work out the details.

Jill_

 

Jill get off my CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Yes I would love that and I will pay you right away...

Thanks so much!!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Jill get off my CP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Yes I would love that and I will pay you right away...

Thanks so much!!_

 
lol your so funny.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sounds good.. pm with ya info


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Im supposed to head up there from Huffman sometime this week.. Lord I hope its worth it, hubs will be uber pissed if not, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

^^ He may be happier if you don't find much...I know my dh would...I have cost him a pretty penny this weekend


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ He may be happier if you don't find much...I know my dh would...I have cost him a pretty penny this weekend_

 





 then you won't be tempted to want to go again!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

he knows better than to get mad that I spend, I spend my own! Im just dragging him along and if it's not worth it, then I will complain, hence making his life miserable. LOLOL. I guess I can console myself with the Coach store... Such a hard thing to do.. NOT.


----------



## Redz24 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Didn't realise this thread existed till now.  

Well I went a couple weeks ago while I was on holiday in Houston, Magnolia to be exact.

Went to the CCO and got 2 MAC pigments, Pearl Pink and *totally forgot*.  I didn't realise that they just set the testers out and just picked up 2, my first time to a CCO.

Then went round the rest of the outlet and found a shop with NYX and spent $90 haha.  Best money I'd spent I'd thought, but the look of death from my fiance was another thing lol.

Now being home I keep thinking of what I'm going to buy next time I'm over, and I've only been back a couple of weeks lol.


----------



## just0lovely (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I went today!  Not much of a selection with e/s but I do remember seeing:
Expensive Pink, Tete-A-Tint, Pen'N'Pink, Fertile, Dazzlelight, Coppering, Shore Leave
Paint Pots: Rubenesque, Girl Friendly, Fresco Rose, Otherworldly, Cash Flow, Nice Vice, Artifact, Layin Low, Perky, i cant remember the name - similar to artifact but more matte.
BRUSHES!!  ALOT to choose from!  231,213,227,217,272,249,252,222,224,311,187,169,16  2, 194, 228,266,275, a face brush that looks like a paint brush, i cant remember the rest of the face brushes - i was mainly interested in the eye brushes..
They had Fafi Eyes 1 and 2.  Alot of brush sets! even this year's holiday ones.
Pigments: Violet, Pink Pearl, Mauvement, Smoke Signal


----------



## kimnguyen1025 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Redz24* 

 
_Didn't realise this thread existed till now.  

Well I went a couple weeks ago while I was on holiday in Houston, Magnolia to be exact.

Went to the CCO and got 2 MAC pigments, Pearl Pink and *totally forgot*.  I didn't realise that they just set the testers out and just picked up 2, my first time to a CCO.

Then went round the rest of the outlet and found a shop with NYX and spent $90 haha.  Best money I'd spent I'd thought, but the look of death from my fiance was another thing lol.

Now being home I keep thinking of what I'm going to buy next time I'm over, and I've only been back a couple of weeks lol._

 
Do you remember what store you got the NYX from? I would really like to check it out. Thanks


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I went yesterday as well- she said they were stocking up that afternoon- but I couldnt go back! BOO!!!
But I did pick up
star violet e/s
rubenesqe & delft paint pots
pucker tendertone
antiquities plushglass collection
fafi pressed powder in belightful
black track & macroviolet fluidlines
pigment in gold rush


and they had really quite a few things, a ton of shadesticks, quite a few paint pots, they didnt have that many e/s when I was there yesterday (BOO!! I really wish I went in the afternoon), a really lot a lot alot of brushes and brush collections. They had the antiquities brushes and lip sticks, beauty powders, a few fuondations, a few piggies and a few glitters... all in all it was a good selection. I found a quicker way there from huffman via the beltway, so I will be going back. 

The suck ass part was... and Im not even kidding girls, when I got home, I found my house Robbed. They stole everything of value, with the exceptions of our two computers (those monsters were tough to get out I imagine.) Our big screen, cameras, ipod, our GUNS (thats scary, what if they use them to shoot someone???). I even had to have our four wheelers re keyed because they stole the keys to that too. Im pretty ticked, and I did a great look with my new starviolet, Da bling, beautiful Iris, and Nylon.. BAH I couldnt take a pic bc THEY STOLE MY FLIPPIN CAMERA!!!!!!! Its really scary cause Im usually home and asleep then, I work overnights, so it scared me. They trashed my whole house. 

But all in all, it just means now I have to console myself with more MAC from this houston CCO. YEHAW BABY!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

aww so sorry about your house
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We are building a house on the otherside of the lake (humble area) so kind of close to you. I use the beltway 8 to get there as well then the 290 of course. Well I'm glad you were not dissapointed with the CCO.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I am so sorry to hear about your home!! I'm glad you and your loved ones were unharmed!


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Thanks guys!!
Hey airplane you are moving SO close to me!!! I love the little town I live in- but these drugs are out of control!!! They are everywhere. I think I am going to make another trip there next week. Hopefully they will have more and I can score some good stuff!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Sorry to hear about your break in...People are just so cruel!! You work hard for them to steal from your sweat! Sucks!! But at least you are in good spirits and you got MAC to make you feel better


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_Thanks guys!!
Hey airplane you are moving SO close to me!!! I love the little town I live in- but these drugs are out of control!!! They are everywhere. I think I am going to make another trip there next week. Hopefully they will have more and I can score some good stuff!!!_

 
lol you do sound like a Mac addict.
My hubby's friend lives in Crosby that's how I know that side of the lake. I'm going again this week... glad to hear they got new stuff.


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimnguyen1025* 

 
_Do you remember what store you got the NYX from? I would really like to check it out. Thanks_

 
It's on the same isle as Starbucks once you pass it will be on the right side. I want to say Fragrance outlet but you can see a huge display from the window.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Heh- I am a glass half full kind of girl. Sucks that they did what they did, but what can you do but recover from it?

Im *hoping* to go back next week, but I dont know if I can talk the mr Princess into going that soon after the break in.. I will have to think of a real good excuse.


----------



## just0lovely (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_It's on the same isle as Starbucks once you pass it will be on the right side. I want to say Fragrance outlet but you can see a huge display from the window._

 
It's in the Fragrance Outlet. If you walk out of CCO and make 3 rights, its on your right..near the restrooms.


----------



## Redz24 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimnguyen1025* 

 
_Do you remember what store you got the NYX from? I would really like to check it out. Thanks_

 
Hiya, I got it from the fragrance outlet shop, its a smaller one.

can't believe i found the receipt so i could tell you lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Other than Airplane_Girl (love ya) because I have worried her to death this week...

If anyone goes to the CCO soon will you please CP me a *constructivist p/p *

*Thanks in advance *


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Tish you didn't worry me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always happy to grab something for someone. I'll just have to harass you when theres something I want from your cco


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

ahhhhh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thank you Mrs G!!!


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Can someone grab me one of the Otherworldly p/p and Haunting e/s (both from McQueen) if they still have them?  Oh please oh please oh please!  I may want more but I will have to see how much I blow at the mall tomorrow ... 

You can PM me ... thanks in advance!


----------



## Cachica (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Yeah, and please grab a Lightscapade MSF for me if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That would make my year honestly - just ask AngelBunny!!
PM me please, and TIA <3


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cachica* 

 
_Yeah, and please grab a Lightscapade MSF for me if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That would make my year honestly - just ask AngelBunny!!
PM me please, and TIA <3_

 
 I made a boo boo It was not lightscapade it was the light flush msf they have.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_I mad a boo boo It was not lightscapade it was the light flush msf they have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah our CCO has tons of that too....

Is there anything you are looking for in particular at my CCO


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_Tish you didn't worry me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always happy to grab something for someone. I'll just have to harass you when theres something I want from your cco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have I told you lately that I LOVE YOU!!!! These are now my 3 favorite Paint pots 






Thank you so much!!! Your next CCO item from here is on me!! Just let me know what you want....


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Have I told you lately that I LOVE YOU!!!! These are now my 3 favorite Paint pots 






Thank you so much!!! Your next CCO item from here is on me!! Just let me know what you want...._

 

awww
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will let you know when I see something I want. I 'm glad you love them and me too!!!


----------



## just0lovely (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_awww
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will let you know when I see something I want. I 'm glad you love them and me too!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wow, which paint pot is the one in the middle???


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Nice Vice ....It's such a pretty purple


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

went to the cco today and they had a couple of new stuff

all the FAFI lipsticks
novel twist palettes
mac trip palettes

a couple new pigments plus the previous ones mentioned earlier in this thread

Tea Time
pink pearl
smoke signals
kitschmas
golden olive
pinked mauve
fairylite
bell bottom 
jardin aires
helium

aire de blue
melon
sweet sienna 
viz a violet
violet
off the radar
provence


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

You lucky girl...there is nothing I need on this list ^^^^


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_awww
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I will let you know when I see something I want. I 'm glad you love them and me too!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

is the top one Artifact?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_is the top one Artifact?_

 
Yes it is


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Ok, so I went today and they had a lot of the stuff already mentioned, but what I REALLY wanted was Nice Vice p/p and they were out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loaded up on a ton of stuff, but nothing that really "WOW" you know. I did get Delft p/p--I know u love that one Tish, any suggestions on what to go on top? I never do blues, but it was so dang pretty lol. So if anyone sees Nice Vice keep me in mind!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I did a fotd with Delft ...Its my fav girl 
Below is one way I use it 

http://specktra.net/f166/teal-delft-do-us-part-122691/


----------



## Hilly (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Anyone know if they have Rollickin PP?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Anyone know if they have Rollickin PP?_

 

They did have it when I went, but I would call, b/c that place seems to sell out of everything 281-256-3331


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

So I called on Thurs, and they were trying to unpack a new shipment, anyone been in the last few days? What's new??


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I was there this past weekend .
many of the stuff that was previously noted

New stuff I noticed was 

sci fi blushes   x-rocks and spaced out
fafi blushes   hipness and fashion frenzy

the majority of the starflash e/s


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *airplane_girl* 

 
_I was there this past weekend .
many of the stuff that was previously noted

New stuff I noticed was 

sci fi blushes   x-rocks and spaced out
fafi blushes   hipness and fashion frenzy

the majority of the starflash e/s_

 

damn wish i knew they had fashion frenzy i wanted that and smoke and diamonds but i actually found that at a counter today


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Anything new to report?


----------



## just0lovely (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

It's been awhile since we've had an update!  I went today and walked out with:
Fafi blush in hipness
Heatherette lipglass in sock hop
Light Flush MSF
Groundwork p/p
Mink & Sable e/s
Canton Candy paint
Untitled paint
Bobbi Brown shimmering nudes palette

Tons of lipglasses, chromeglasses, plushglasses, 3d
Large selection of lipsticks..i saw viva glam I, some fafi ones (i cant think of the name right now)
Fafi dolls, brush sets, 272,219,136,150,129,that giant mac paint brush looking brush, 217
e/s: metal-x shadow in that silver shade, 3 mineralize e/s duos, grand entrance, mostly matte colors, few more v/p
less selection of paint pots: layin low, otherworldly, delft, fresco rose,

they're not expecting their next shipment of mac items until next month


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

did they have sea and sky Mineralize eyeshadow there?


----------



## just0lovely (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_did they have sea and sky Mineralize eyeshadow there?_

 
The ones I saw were Love Connection, Family Silver, and Earthly Riches.

Oh yea, they also had a few Shape and Sculpt products - forgot to mention that =P


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

anyone been lately?


----------



## Pnk85 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I'm going tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Even though I live 15 min. away I try not to go every weekend for the sake of my wallet.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

^^^ Thats very smart!!! I live 20 mins from mine and I just had to make the decision to not go....cost me too much money


----------



## Pnk85 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Wow!!! They still have Fafi products, I saw some lipglasses, the Fafi dolls, & beauty powders.  There were also a ton of the duo sculpt powders.  For anyone that missed the colour forms brush sets they had every single one of them there.  I also saw the blushers from the Neo-Sci Fi collection and the solar bits.  Hmm.. there was also a lipglass from Heatherette, the dual ended eye pencils, starflash eyeshadows, pigments from the last big pigment collection (suite array?), Nuance mineralize blush, the old mac traincase for $156 (I think), and quite a few hyper real foundations.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Did they have any MSFs?


----------



## pdtb050606 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

^^ Last time I went they had Light Flush, but that's been a little while back now


----------



## mollytx (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I went there yesterday for the first time in a few months.  I didn't write anything down so this is just what I remember.  I bought shore leave and magnetic fields e/s, fafi lipglass in cult fave and a 219 brush.

Eyes :  They had starflash shadows Go and Grand entrance, naughty nauticals, one suite array, and a bunch more they probably had about 30 total.  
Both Fafi quads and both heatherette trios.  Most of the 2008 Holiday and Colorforms palletes.  
The only pigment that looked new was pink pearl.  
Face:  MSF natural duos, loose beauty powders. 
Lips:  Heatherette, Fafi and naughty nauticals lipglasses.  Fafi lipsticks.  
Brushes:  They had a holiday and colorforms brush sets and 10-15 regular brushes too.  

They had a lot more stuff this time than when I went a few months ago, also it was so packed in there!


----------



## ladyJ (May 7, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been here lately? Any brushes? Palettes? MSFs?


----------



## cocodivatime (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Anyone been here lately? Any brushes? Palettes? MSFs?_

 

They had some old trip palettes, some scarlet lip and eye palettes and also tempting and shadowy lady palettes.  Brushes I can't remember because it wasnt anything I wanted.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Yes, they had a few brushes in the display case.. I remember a full size blush brush, but that's all i can remember for brushes (they did have more though)
THey had colored disc. paints and shadesticks, a ton of lipglasses. Holiday palettes, alot of the matte 2 shadows, grand entrance e/s, and several of the other starflash e/s.  Minimal selection of face products...they lacked in the color range.  No MSF's but a couple of the msf blushes.  Plushlash mascara..loose beauty powders, a couple of heatherette items.  Glitter liners, both liquid and pencil form, liquidlast liners(pinkcraft definitely).  A couple glitters and pigments.. sorry can't remember which ones!


----------



## ccguidry (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I remember seeing:

Brushes - 129, 242, 181, 182, 150, 116, 217, 134 (or 136?) and some other eye & lip brushes

Face - Loose beauty powders, sculpt & shape compacts, mineralize blushes (warm soul, gleeful), regular blushes, cream blushes, Belightful irridescent powder, mineralize skinfinish natural/shimmer, all types of concealers, some foundations

Eyes - paint pots (rubenesque, delft, some others), paints, shadesticks, color bases, eyeshadows --alot from starflash, some from neo-sci fi, and a few others

Alot of lipsticks, lipglosses, tendertones

That's all I can remember!


----------



## Pnk85 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been lately?  I'm waiting for them to get some cremesheen lipglosses and lipsticks.


----------



## sweetie (May 28, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I went last weekend.  They didnt have any cremesheen.


----------



## chococat5 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Anything good lately?

 I haven't been to that CCO in a month. I am trying to stay away from it since I always end up buying things every time I go there. They do get a new shipment about every month or so. 


I went there last month and I remember seeing three MSFs from MAC:

*Petticoat
So Ceylon
Gold Deposit*

MSFN/shimmer duos

e/s(plenty):
*Go
Illegal Cargo
Warming Trend
Pandemonium
Cloud Bound
Vellum
Big T
Top Hat (?) 
Glamorous Check! 
Eye Popping*
....

Quads:
*Tempting
Shadowy Lady
The two Heatherette trios*

p/p
*Rubenesque
Indian Wood
Green stroke(?)  *
....
f/l
*Silverstroke 
Blitz and Glitz
Shade*
...
l/s and l/g:
loads but I don't think they added anything new


They also had the new foundations in the tubes (forgot what they're called). Plus lots of concealers. 


as well as plenty new BB:
lots of e/s in the the new BB square packaging as well as the 
shimmering nude palette for 35$ (retails for 50$) 
So, if you a BB fan, they have plenty of BB 

Clinique:
Loads of skin care plus creme e/s


Of course there's the Lacome store:
They had only one Shu shadow last time I went, I don't know if they'll add more. 

I think for that day, all their single color design e/s were 3 for 15$. 
Nope, they don't have any Erika F e/s... I looked and I think you can only find those in Europe.

HTH!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Has anyone been here lately?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I'm thinking of passing thru this weekend... If I remember to, I'll make notes.


----------



## chococat5 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I just went today! =) There were so many people there! 

*I got:*
Femme Fi e/s
Glamour Check! e/s-starflash
Pincurl e/s- BBR collex
Electro l/s
Viva la glam I l/s 

Brushes: 
219 (2) one for a friend and Blunt b/l for a friend
165

I saw:
*Blush:*
Hello Kitty beauty powders (2)--one is called Tahitian Sand and something Pink?
Dame Edna beauty powders (2) 
Merrily mb/l
Nuence mb/l
Dame b/l
x-rocks
Strada
Honour 

*Eyeshadow:*
Post Haste
Warming Trend
Magnetic Fields
Evening Aurora 
Lotusland
Artic Gray
Pen'n'Pink
and loads more (30+)
*
Paint Pots:*
Perky
Green Stroke
Indian Wood
Another pink one forgot name

*Fluidliners:*
Uppidy 
Brassy
No more Blitz'n'glitz
silverstroke
an olive one called new weed? 


*Pigment:*
Mauvement
Antique Gold
The Warm Pigment set of five 
Smoke Signals 
Jardin Aires
*
Lipstick:*
40+ 
Dame Edna-Coral Polyp and Kanga Rouge 
That's all the names I remember 


No more MSFs from a month ago just the MSFN/ MSFN and shimmer


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Went and they didnt have any of the MSFs from BBR collection.  I was disappointed because I've been reading about lots of the CCOs getting them

I won't repeat a lot of the stuff I saw because it was nearly the same as the above posters ^^

I did see some *Hello Kitty beauty powders*. 

Some glitter pigments

Not very many paint pots and fluidline as I'm used to seeing

Didnt see any more Gold Deposit MSFs but lots of* Petticoat* and *Perfect Topping*

Still lots of *Holiday brush sets* from the past two years

I saw the *Heatherette eye kits* and *scarlet eye kits* and trip kits too

Lots and lots of *eyeshadow* as mentioned in the above post but none that I wanted

For the* foundation* ladies, they seemed to be running low. I didnt see a lot of color variety

Lots of lipglass, and lipstick colors

And they still have *Tempting, Shadowy Lady and Fafi quads*. It seems that they cant GIVE those away.  I've seen them for the last few months


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I just went today to exchange my 165 brush, and they had a lot of new stuff!! well, mostly lip stuff. 

They had the *cremesheen glosses* - fashion scoop, melt in your mouth, and couple more. they didn't have ever so rich or boy bait though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They also had some *dazzleglasses*. This is the first time i saw that they had these. They had steppin' out, baby sparks, rags to riches, and 2 more that i don't remember. 

*Lipsticks* - saint germain, strawbaby, full fuschia, 2 dame edna lippies, and lots more.

*Lipglass* - other than already mentioned above, they also had live and dye, virgin kiss, jampacked, etc. They have lots more, but these are the ones that caught my attention. 

They still had Perfect Topping MSF and So Ceylon. No Petticoat.

They didnt have new eyeshadows. Their eyeshadow selections are always the least that excites me. No new palette, no new blushes, no new Hello Kitty stuff except both Beauty Powders.

Hope this helps!

EDIT: Oh I forgot, they also had lemon chiffon shadestick. that's the only shadestick i saw from Sugarsweet.


----------



## ladyJ (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Did they have any of the smokey eye palette from 08 or the metallic and warm eyes from 07?


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Did they have any of the smokey eye palette from 08 or the metallic and warm eyes from 07?_

 

My memory is more visual.  What did those palettes look like?  I just went again yesterday


----------



## ladyJ (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

The holiday 07 ones have like a gold crown on it. The holiday 08 has like red ruby on it.


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

^^Yup they had both of those.  2 different gold ones and 2 red ones if I'm not mistaken.  Don't remember the names.


----------



## ladyJ (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Would anyone be willing to CP me those three palletes? Pretty please.


----------



## ShadyPink (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been lately? Any HK items?!


----------



## cocodivatime (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

^^I saw the Hello Kitty *Fresh Brew* lipstick

Hello Kitty *Tippy Blush* (I bought one)

Hello Kitty *Fun and Games*

Both Hello Kitty Beauty Powders  and thats all I really saw for HK I think

They were running really low on paint pots and fluidlines.  I only saw like 1 or 2 of each.

*Lavendar Whip* was gone

They also had
*Enough Said* Blush
*Blunt* blush
*Warm Soul* mineralize blush


Hope that helped.


----------



## ShadyPink (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_^^I saw the Hello Kitty *Fresh Brew* lipstick

Hello Kitty *Tippy Blush* (I bought one)

Hello Kitty *Fun and Games*_

 
Hey! You helped me with the GBA tut on the other forum! Thanks, it was gorgeous!! Definite inspiration. Oh and I subscribed to your YT channel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyways, yeah I went when the forum was down and bought the HK BP in Tahitian Sand cause I want the compact lol I want the Kitty Kouture one too, but not sure if I want to drop $30 just for the packaging. I think I'd rather use that $$ towards getting Conjure Up & Superdupernatural!


----------



## JessRocks (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I just moved out here and discovered the one in Cypress--it is a good distance from my house but soooo worth it. They had all sorts of brushes, a few I had just bought the week before. I like that they have a big selection of foundations and stuff--perfect for the makeup artist. I got the train case and the last brush roll--yay!!  

I want to go back soon to get brushes and other little things--the lady said they get their mac shipments towards the end of the month so get ready ladies.


----------



## maryphillips07 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Im thinkin of going soon! probably this comin up week, see if there is anything i want

a lady told me last time i was there, they have a list and if we are looking for something they can put the order in and see if they get some. i was like omg! so im going to make a list before i go and see if they can find some of the things ive been looking for

Anybody go lately?? Im all the way by the water, so its a little bit of a drive for me


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

thanks so much for this! I need to go!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I just stopped by the CCO today. They had better selections of eyeshadows, surprisingly. 

*Eyeshadows:* Solar white, silverthorn, Et tu Bouquet?, Sugar shot, Blue Flame (not from the style black), Go, Glamour Check, Femme Fi in regular and neo sci fi packaging. 
No style warriors stuff. They still had lemon chiffon shadestick, and i think one more from the SS collection. They also had the 3 holiday palettes from last year, Tempting and Shadowy Lady quads, and I saw one of the Heatherette palette in a glass display.

*Pigments:* Milk, Blonde's Gold, Lovely Lily, Heritage Rouge, Transparent Teal Glitters, etc

*Blushes:* Strada, Emote, Fun n Games (No Tippy), Blooming, Harmony, Earth to Earth, Grand Duo mineralize blushes, and couple others more. No Rose Romance blushes.

*MSFs:* Lots of Petticoat, Refined, and one more that i cant remember.

*Lipsticks/lipglosses:* All three lip stains from Rose Romance, pinkarat, and the rest of their stuff were still pretty much the same as mentioned above. I think i saw more Viva Glam lipsticks, though. Oh, some Hello Kitty lipsticks were there too.

*Brushes*: 226(!!!), 217, and the rest are still the same as before.

*Others:* Black Russian & Molasses pearlglides, Perky & Silver (don't remember the name) paintpots

I'll edit if i remember more stuff.  HTH!


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Hi Ladies, I am planning a trip to this CCO, and I am traveling from Louisiana. If anyone has made a recent trip or goes before the New Year, please post what you find. I am trying to see how much cash I will need for my haul. Thanks!


----------



## Islandcutie (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I just went on the 11th and they pretty much had all the itams that jazm1n3s mentioned. In addition to those i remember 

*the holiday lipgloss sets from last year (the pink and coral ones)
Warm Blend, light flush and Brunette mineralize skin finishes
Deep Dark, Medium Natural Skinfinishes
Utterly posh dazzelglass*
Still no Style warrior stuff
*only three paint pots: mosscape, indianwood and a blue one (delft??)
Green mix, Odd couple and interview mineralize eyeshadow 
Strobe Liquid
NW55 NW45 and NC55 Studio Sculpt foundations
Raven and Mystery Eye kohl
the red from neo sci fi (serendipity??)
The bronzing powder from neo sci fi (refined bronze i think)
Studio techs in shades NC55 and darker 
lots of face brushes and brush sets*
The stains from rose romance were all gone 
 In all the selectinon looked kinda smaller that what i was used to but they said that they would be receiving a large shipment very soon so they probably have loads more product at this point. 
HTH


----------



## lenchen (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Islandcutie* 

 
_I just went on the 11th and they pretty much had all the itams that jazm1n3s mentioned. In addition to those i remember 

*the holiday lipgloss sets from last year (the pink and coral ones)*
*Warm Blend, light flush and Brunette mineralize skin finishes*
*Deep Dark, Medium Natural Skinfinishes*
*Utterly posh dazzelglass*
Still no Style warrior stuff
*only three paint pots: mosscape, indianwood and a blue one (delft??)*
*Green mix, Odd couple and interview mineralize eyeshadow *
*Strobe Liquid*
*NW55 NW45 and NC55 Studio Sculpt foundations*
*Raven and Mystery Eye kohl*
*the red from neo sci fi (serendipity??)*
*The bronzing powder from neo sci fi (refined bronze i think)*
*Studio techs in shades NC55 and darker *
*lots of face brushes and brush sets*
The stains from rose romance were all gone 
In all the selectinon looked kinda smaller that what i was used to but they said that they would be receiving a large shipment very soon so they probably have loads more product at this point. 
HTH_

 
Thanks for the update!


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Islandcutie* 

 
_I just went on the 11th and they pretty much had all the itams that jazm1n3s mentioned. In addition to those i remember 

*the holiday lipgloss sets from last year (the pink and coral ones)*
*Warm Blend, light flush and Brunette mineralize skin finishes*
*Deep Dark, Medium Natural Skinfinishes*
*Utterly posh dazzelglass*
Still no Style warrior stuff
*only three paint pots: mosscape, indianwood and a blue one (delft??)*
*Green mix, Odd couple and interview mineralize eyeshadow *
*Strobe Liquid*
*NW55 NW45 and NC55 Studio Sculpt foundations*
*Raven and Mystery Eye kohl*
*the red from neo sci fi (serendipity??)*
*The bronzing powder from neo sci fi (refined bronze i think)*
*Studio techs in shades NC55 and darker *
*lots of face brushes and brush sets*
The stains from rose romance were all gone 
In all the selectinon looked kinda smaller that what i was used to but they said that they would be receiving a large shipment very soon so they probably have loads more product at this point. 
HTH_

 
Thank you so much for the great insight. Looks like it will be a great trip. I have my eyes on several of the items that you mentioned. Thanks again


----------



## jazm1n3s (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Hi lovelies,
I went to the CCO on the 26th yesterday. They didn't have anything too exciting this time. Most of the items mentioned were still there.
I saw:
*Lippies:* HK Popster TLC, two see thru lip colour from Rose Romance Collection (Secret Crush & Tender Tryst), 2N, 3N lipglass, some cremesheen lipsticks & lipglasses. I swatched the 2N lipglass, but the smell was a bit weird. Maybe because it's old. I also saw 3 of the tri-color lipglasses from Sugarsweet in the glass display and 3 lipglass from Stylistics 2007 collection (I bought Soft Pout lipglass before and I LOVE it!!)
*Blushes & MSFs:* Same as before, but now they have Just A Pinch Gel Blush. MSFs were Perfect Topping, Refined, So Ceylon and tons of Brunette
They had less eyeshadows, but i saw *Grand Entrance* was there. 
*Pigments:* Several solarbits, including Black Ore. I've been wanting it, but when I swatched yesterday, it was very glitttery. Heritage Rouge, Blackened Red, Tea Time, Cocomotion, Transparent Teal, Lovely Lily, etc. No exciting colors. 
*Others:* Both Graphic Garden e/s palette, Summer Crop lip bag, two of little darlings pigment sets from last year, Tempting and Shadowy Lady Quads, Rave pearlglide, etc.
*Brushes:* Didn't see the brushes yesterday, but they still had the list of what they had. They were out of 217.

Overall, I was pretty disappointed. I was hoping they had new shipment came in, but they had much less products than when I went on Black Friday. Btw, they had all Prescriptives and all Fragrance sets extra 20% off yesterday.
Oh and I also went to Lancôme-Designer Fragrances & Cosmetic Co just couple doors next to the CCO and they had the whole store 40% off. It was pretty packed. They had Lancome Bi-facil 40% off from $21.60, which I thought was a great deal.


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazm1n3s* 

 
_Hi lovelies,
I went to the CCO on the 26th yesterday. They didn't have anything too exciting this time. Most of the items mentioned were still there.
I saw:
*Lippies:* HK Popster TLC, two see thru lip colour from Rose Romance Collection (Secret Crush & Tender Tryst), 2N, 3N lipglass, some cremesheen lipsticks & lipglasses. I swatched the 2N lipglass, but the smell was a bit weird. Maybe because it's old. I also saw 3 of the tri-color lipglasses from Sugarsweet in the glass display and 3 lipglass from Stylistics 2007 collection (I bought Soft Pout lipglass before and I LOVE it!!)
*Blushes & MSFs:* Same as before, but now they have Just A Pinch Gel Blush. MSFs were Perfect Topping, Refined, So Ceylon and tons of Brunette
They had less eyeshadows, but i saw *Grand Entrance* was there. 
*Pigments:* Several solarbits, including Black Ore. I've been wanting it, but when I swatched yesterday, it was very glitttery. Heritage Rouge, Blackened Red, Tea Time, Cocomotion, Transparent Teal, Lovely Lily, etc. No exciting colors. 
*Others:* Both Graphic Garden e/s palette, Summer Crop lip bag, two of little darlings pigment sets from last year, Tempting and Shadowy Lady Quads, Rave pearlglide, etc.
*Brushes:* Didn't see the brushes yesterday, but they still had the list of what they had. They were out of 217.

Overall, I was pretty disappointed. I was hoping they had new shipment came in, but they had much less products than when I went on Black Friday. Btw, they had all Prescriptives and all Fragrance sets extra 20% off yesterday.
Oh and I also went to Lancôme-Designer Fragrances & Cosmetic Co just couple doors next to the CCO and they had the whole store 40% off. It was pretty packed. They had Lancome Bi-facil 40% off from $21.60, which I thought was a great deal._

 
Thank you so much for keeping me updated on what you are finding. My trip has been slightly pushed back until the first week of January, but that's ok. I'm just excited about going. This CCO has some really great stuff! Just by using your list for judgement I think I better bring about $250.00 with me. I usually drive over to the CCO in Gulfport, MS, they usually have pretty good stuff there too, but there are somethings that this one has that Gulfport doesn't. Thanks again.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Thank you so much for keeping me updated on what you are finding. My trip has been slightly pushed back until the first week of January, but that's ok. I'm just excited about going. This CCO has some really great stuff! Just by using your list for judgement I think I better bring about $250.00 with me. I usually drive over to the CCO in Gulfport, MS, they usually have pretty good stuff there too, but there are somethings that this one has that Gulfport doesn't. Thanks again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! I'm happy to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, I love Gulfport CCO! I went there several times when I visited my boyfriend in Alabama. Their selections were often better than Houston's.

I actually went back to the CCO today to grab the Black Ore solar bits, because i regretted not getting it before (they have 2 left now). They had 3 other solar bits there (Sunpower, Bronzecape, and Scatterays)
Additional things that I saw:
*Lippies:* All 3 Rose Romance see thru lip colour, Big Bow, Viva Glam VI SE, Cosmo, Full Fuschia, Lollipop Loving, etc.
*Eyeshadows:* Tete-a-Tint, Shore Leave, Henna, Mink & Sable, Illegal Cargo, Dear Cupcake, Silverthorne, Knight, Sugarshot, Go, Lotusland, Warming Trend, Femme Fi, Earthly Riches mineralize e/s (LOVE!), couple of Metal-X shadows.
*Pigments:* Heritage Rouge, Kitchmas, Antique Green, and the rest were the same as I mentioned before.
*Blushes/MSF:* Blush of Youth, Summer Rose, Petticoat, Light Over Dark, Earth to Earth, Moonriver, Intenso, and the rest were the same as mentioned.
*Brushes:* 209, 224, 116, and I don't remember the rest.
*Others:* Body wash from Naked Honey collection


----------



## jazm1n3s (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Hi All,
I went to the CCO again today. Everything was basically the same as before, but additional things that I saw:

*Lippies: *3 dazzleglasses from Euristoracts II collections (Local Colour, Internationalist, and Roman Holiday), some cremesheens glosses were still there, and I also saw 4 lipglasses from Colour Craft collection in the display (one of them was Eclectic Edge). They also had Style Warrior and Fierce & Fabulous lipglass. Lipsticks weren't so exciting. I saw they had Show Orchid and Modesty. Oh and they had Popster TLC.

*Eyeshadows:* More mineralized eyeshadows, glamour check!, daisychain, sugarshot, et tu bouquet?, warming trend, talent pool, and they also had smoke and diamonds from Love That Look collection. (I have S&D already from the 1st release, but I swatched this one and the texture was a lot more buttery smooth than mine. I want mine to be like that too! I almost bought a 2nd one just because of the texture)

*Pigments:* Same as before, but they also had Jardin Aires and Gold Mode too.

*Blushes: *They had almost all mineralized blushes (Love Joy, Gentle, Dainty, Nuance, etc), Blooming, Strada, and a lot more.

*Eyeliner:* I didnt rellay see this section, but I saw they had Raven kohl pencil

They told me they receive shipment every end of the month. HTH!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Has anybody been out there recently? I've been wanting to go, but this cold is killing me


----------



## Islandcutie (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CajunFille'* 

 
_Thank you so much for the great insight. Looks like it will be a great trip. I have my eyes on several of the items that you mentioned. Thanks again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No Problem


----------



## Islandcutie (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_Thanks for the update!_

 
Any time You all!


----------



## yelly201 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Visited today!*

Holy crappola, I'm so glad I stopped at the CCO today! I'd never been to one before, and while I'm visiting family in the Houston area I decided to make the hour trip since there isn't one near me.  Thank goodness I did, because I found a LOT of stuff I'd been craving, and a lot more stuff I just LOVE! I am going to post a haul video on youtube soon, at which point I'll link it, but I wanted to give a brief update on the selection so far.
I didn't note every particular thing and shade, but the saleswoman who helped me, Kathy, was super sweet and told me she orders about $500,000 extra worth of MAC than she's supposed to every year (as per her supervisor's orders) so they have a huge selection!
Here's some of the things I noticed:

Foundation shades are seriously scarce; they have a lot of darker shades in fluids and compacts (not sure what types they all were, but I did notice they had studio fix fluid and hyperreal whatever-it's-called) 


There was a LOT of stuff from the Hello Kitty, Dame Edna, Style Warrior, and Fafi Collections (and some stuff from the Neo Sci Fi) 


They had a lot of past holiday pallets and brush sets 


LE Brushes (not SE, like the holiday sets, but normal MAC quality brushes)? YES (but only some) 


Lots of discontinued lipsticks 


Many of the soon-to-be and already discontinued mineral e/s were in stock (I did not see any style black, but I did not look that hard) 


Lots of MSF, especially from BBR collection and they also had So Celyon, which I hear a lot of ppl want 


Some holiday pigment, lipglass, and eyeliner sets from previous years (including the ones from 2009) 


A huge selection of pigments and eyeshadows, contrary to a lot of the earlier reports 


Minimal mascara selection; no plushlash in black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Some skin stuff, including fast response eye cream and Naked Honey body wash 


TENDERTONES!!!! 
As for the limit... she was very lax.  I paid 2 separate transactions in cash, and we split it up based on the "only three items of the same kind" rule.  I ended up spending just under $429 including tax, $300.02 for one transaction and $128.55 for the other. She was super nice, and even tried to find a product in the back even though I told her the chances were slim she had it since it was discontinued in 2001 (anyone have Sound Trip shimmer powder? PM ME!!)
That's all I've got for right now, if I remember anything else I'll put it here.
Watch my haul for more products I picked up! I don't know all the collections by name, so if you recognize the packaging and want it GO GET IT! I wish I had taken footage in the store... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't forget to check out the Lancome outlet, too! I got a great gift set there for $42 with $330 WORTH OF PRODUCTS! WOW.
And Fragrance Outlet sells NYX, so if you were looking for NYX and live in or around Cypress, TX you can find it at the outlets! They have a very limited selection of jumbo e/s pencils, though, which is what I went in looking for.


----------



## jazm1n3s (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

OMG I don't even know where to begin. They had SOOO much stuff!!! Pigments especially!!!
I just got back from the CCO, and i was so stunned and excited seeing so many pigments laying down the shelf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ok, here we go:

*Pigments:* All reflects you can think about, they had them all. They had rose, circa plum, mutiny, chocolate brown, lovely lily, violet, push the edge (I think i got the last one), vanilla, teal, tan, tea time, cocomotion, heritage rouge, pink bronze, pink pearl, copper sparkle, blue brown, green brown, melon, golden lemon, kitschmas, blonde's gold, spiritualize, antique green, black, red, blue, orange, jardin aires, mega rich, lark about, etc. My head was spinning! They also had 4 solarbits (No Black Ore)

*Eyeshadows:* 2 mineralize shadows from holiday 09 collection (one of them is 'It's a miracle), lots of other mineralize and couple of metal-x. Regular shadows, they had vibrant grape, night maneuvers, tempting, et tu bouquet, pollinator, dear cupcake, aquavert, buckwheat (LOVE!), illegal cargo, white frost, beauty marked, top knot, dreammaker, grand entrance, silverthorn, etc.

*Palettes:* Tone Grey quad, all quads from Make Up Art Cosmetics (Photorealism, In The Gallery, Notoriety), two from Heatherette or HK, Tempting, two from Fafi, all palettes from holiday 09.

*Lipsticks*: Not too exciting. The only things i noticed were Way to Love, Viva Glam VI SE, VG V, High Def, Pervette

*Lipglass:* Soft Dazzle & My Favorite Pink (from Dazzleglass creme), Boy Bait, Fashion Scoop, Local Colour, Stop!Look!, Like Venus, Goldyrocks dazzleglasses. They also had all lipglasses from Style Warrior, 

*Blushes:* Didn't really pay attention to this section. I remember they had both HK beauty powders, Moon River, etc

*MSFs:* They got tons of Blonde, Brunette, Redhead (this one is amazing!), Perfect Topping, Refined, So Ceylon, Porcelain Pink, Cheeky Bronze, Sunny By Nature

*Brushes:* the only thing stuck in my head is 224 for $19.75

They told me they received like 70 boxes and still had 30 more boxes left unopened. So they should have more in the next couple of days. I know they had more lippies, cos I saw them behind the counter.

If you ladies/guys are in Houston area, definitely check out the CCO. You won't be dissapointed! HTH!


----------



## 2browneyes (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

^ u wouldn't happen to being going back and willing to cp for me would u?


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_^ u wouldn't happen to being going back and willing to cp for me would u?_

 
Me, too...if anyone is going soon, please PM me!!


----------



## jazm1n3s (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_^ u wouldn't happen to being going back and willing to cp for me would u?_

 
I don't know when i'll be going back. It's 1 hr drive one way


----------



## sugarshine (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I'm so glad I found this thread! I've been to the HPO twice, but it was such a long time ago, and at the time, I had no idea they had a CCO! It's not super far from me, but the drive is definitely on the longer side. I'm so happy that you guys are saying that have a lot of good things and that they order frequently!

Thanks, jazm1n3s, for your list! It's so detailed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitely have to check it out soon! I was hoping that they'd have some stuff from the Style Black collection.

Hope the people that go will keep updating us.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 1, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Be careful if you go out there ladies, apparently ppl have been getting mugged in the mall and parking lot.


----------



## everglot (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

i just recently figured out that there was a cco here so hopefully i get to make it out over the weekend or sometime next week.

thanks jazm1n3s for the low down, hopefully they still have this stuff when i get to go


----------



## yelly201 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

For those of you that care, here is my haul from this CCO on March 18th.
YouTube - CCO Haul March 18th 2010


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Oooh! I need to move closer to this place! I hate that it's so far away


----------



## everglot (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

i went recently and they pretty much had everything that jazm1n3s listed still.

tons of pigments (a gold glitter, tan, red, vanilla, teal, tea time, fuschia, melon, blue brown, jardin aires + more) and msfs (refined, redhead, blonde, brunette, porcelain pink i think + more) still.  lots of mineralized eye shadows (love connection, illusionary/burning ambition, dangerzone i think & more ).  they had both hk palettes and both heatherette palettes, a ton of quads and other palettes that i don't know names of.  they had some eye shadow suites.  tons of eye shadows (metalblu, black tied, beauty marked, nile from the mcqueen collection, plum dressing + tons more)

lucky jade, lemon chiffon + a handful more shadesticks.

they had some mascaras i think plush lash and one i think called fiber lash or something + more.  they had tonsss of fake lashes.  fluidlines in silverstroke + a couple more.

dazzleglasses in goldyrocks + basically all the ones listed. tons of lip glasses - i just remember queen bee & some style warriors.  slim shines in high 90's, all grown up, long stem rose, classic dame + more.  a ton of lip sticks, i just remember 1n, fafi and some style warriors.  some of the pro longwear lip colors but i didn't pay attention to colors.  i don't know what their actual names are but i know they had some lip glosses that were like two colors swirled together.

a few blushes - they still had the hk powders, blunt, just a pinch and more.  they had studio fix in nw35, nc20 i think and another darker one.  black cream color base.  tons of brush sets and some bedazzled hk compacts.  dame edna powders.  bare canvas + a couple other paints.  glitterliners.  i'm pretty sure they had some brow sets.  they had a some pigment sets and some lipgloss sets as well.

sorry it's so much and all over the place :-( and i'm sorry that i couldn't remember all the names to stuff.  i went twice and was trying to remember what i saw but on the day that i had room to really look around, some guy was causing a commotion so it was hard to concentrate.


----------



## XOsophiie (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

i went  a few weeks ago and found my all time FAVEEE MSF -Petticoat...i bought 3 lol


----------



## jazm1n3s (May 7, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I went today, and it was a disappointment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There were no new pigment, in fact, there were less. No more Teal, Push The Edge, or Tan.

There weren't new eyeshadows either. There were, however, more holiday 2009 sets.

Lippies - Pattisserie & Bubbles are the only new ones I saw.

I might go back on Memorial Day weekend. Hopefully they'll have a shipment coming in.

Estee Lauder - I saw several shadowcremes (paint pot dupes) for $12.25, and they were really nice! I really like Silver Leaf, which is a silvery taupe, and Vintage Violet, which is a dupe for Nice Vice paint pot.

Lancome outlet - i went in there, hoping to see some Shu Uemura stuff, since they're closing out their stores & counters in the US, but they only had the 24k gold eyelash curler for $12 or something.


----------



## BellaGemma (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Hey everyone! I went today-what a looong drive! Here are the most memorable things I spotted and can remember:

*MAC FACE:*
Blonde MSFs 
Brunette MSFs 
Redhead MSFs 
So Ceylon MSF-just a couple of these
Perfect Topping MSFs
Porcelain Pink MSFs
Refined MSFs-just a couple of these
Sunny By Nature MSF- just a few left
Cheeky Bronze MSFS- just a few
Fafi Belightful Powders
Hello Kitty Face Powders (the plastic compacts, not the Swarovski ones)
Honeycomb powders-both of them
Style Warrior compact

*MAC POT EYESHADOWS:*
Alexander McQueen-Nile
Style Warriors-Vibrant Grape, Soft Force, Night Manoevres, some others
Neo Sci-fi- Femme Fi, Evening Aura, others I didn't look at
Starflash-Top Hat, Sunset B, Dreammaker
Cool Heat- Warm Chill and the teal one also
Pollinator
Henna
Knight
Emanuel Ungaro Soft Flower
Et tu bouqet
Aquavert
several others I can't remember

*MAC MINERALIZE EYESHADOWS:*
Dangerzone
Engaging
It's a Miracle
Under your Spell
Midnight Madness
the teal/silver Holiday 09 one
some Metal-X- a blue one and some others
NO STYLE BLACK SHADOWS AT ALL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



several others I can't remember-mostly the trio kind

*MAC QUADS/PALETTES:*
Tempting
Notoriety
Fafi-the one with Pink Venus in it
Both Hello Kitty Quads
Tone Gray
Shadowy Lady
In the Gallery
Heatherette quads-both I think
Trip palettes-Authentic, one with a pink blush, and another one
Holiday 2009 palettes-some blush, lip ones
Holiday palettes (red ones)-lip mostly

*MAC LIPSTICKS:*
a couple from Fafi
Hello Kitty hot pink one (Big Bow?) and another color-a dark one
several other regular line lippies I didn't bother to look at
Holiday 2009 lip palettes and red holiday lip palettes

*MAC GLOSSES:*
a bunch of the tricolor glosses
several dazzleglasses
Neo Sci-fi glosses
Tendertones-like eight different colors
some gloss sets from the red holiday packaging

*MAC PIGMENTS (in old jar):*
Vanilla
Tan
Melon
Vintage Gold
Cocomotion
Jardin Aires
Pink Bronze
a bunch of reflects glitters 
several other pigments in crazy colors (maybe 40-50 or so colors to choose from) I didn't look at b/c I wanted neutrals
pigment sets in the Red adoring carmine? holiday packaging 

*OTHER MAC I didn't look at in depth:*
some blushes-nothing grabbed me, Perfect Cheek 
Mineralize blushes-mostly peach/bronze ones
Pro-Longwears
a few studio sculpts
Some of those Nordstrom sets with the mineralized stuff in it-couldn't see it too well b/c it was behind the counter

*BOBBI BROWN FACE:*
Platinum Pink Shimmer Brick
A couple other shimmer bricks
Blushes-a lot-Desert Pink, Sand Pink, Pale Pink, Sandstone, Washed Rose
Several eyeshadows
A lot of Double Wears in Spice 

Okay...that's just what I can remember. You can also call them if there's something specific you want and they'll look for you so you don't have to drive all the way there. The phone # is on the website! Okay HTH!


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

we should have a meet & greet there for everyone local to cypress. im about 10 mins from this mall. id love to meet some new friends.


----------



## jazm1n3s (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Went there today, and I was just so disappointed that they had nothing new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyeshadows:* They had less and less e/s compared to before. Nothing new, most of the things mentioned before were still there, except probably they have Off The Page now. I was looking for some e/s from Love That Look collection, but they had nothing. Palettes mentioned above are still there.

*Pigments:* Most of the color mentioned were still there, probably even less. They had Golden Lemon, Antique Green, Spiritualize, Kitchmas, Tan, Tea Time, Teal, Cocomotion, Circa Plum, Mutiny, Jardin Aires, Violet, Steel Blue, and 2 more blue pigments that I forgot the names of. Some holiday sets

*Lipsticks:* Made With Love, Viva Glam VI SE, Morange, Lollipop Loving, Ahoy There, etc

*Lipglass:* Jingle Jangle d/g, Stop!Look!, Goldyrocks, and the rest were still the same as before. They had the lipglass sets from Holiday Collection 2009.

*MSFs:* Cheeky Bronze, Sunny By Nature, So Ceylon, Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, Porcelain Pink, Refined, Smooth Merge, Perfect Topping.

Really, most of these things were still the same as before. It was a disappointment to me, and left the store empty handed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Bobbi Brown:* They had one whole shelf for single eyeshadows. They had Chrome Pewter and Chrome Silver, and lots more. Not really familiar with this brand, so couldn't remember the names. 

Hope this helps someone who's planning to go there.

Edit: They also had all 3 lustre drops from Style Warriors, in which 2 of them are being repromoted in To The Beach collection.


----------



## cbh02b (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I went today they had like 2 cremesheen glasses from too fabulous and some dazzleglass from Eurositocrats (sp?) and they had FAFI, Heatherette, and Hello Kitty eye pallettes and a bunch of Xmas 2009 pigement and lipgloss sets 

I got Internationalist Dazzleglass and a L/S can't remember the name nothing special but it was under 25 bucks!


----------



## sungelly87 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

anyone find anything good lately? I think i'll be going on Monday, hopefully it's not emptied by July 4th sales goers. I'll try to remember everything I see!


----------



## Jemma28 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I hit the outlet mall today and found some cool things at the CCO.  They weren't HG things but were items I missed out on getting the first time around.

Mac Stuff I bought:

Perky PP
Fresco Rose PP
Constructivist PP

Fresh cement Shadestick

Warming Trend e/s
Henna e/s
Notoriety Quad

Nude Rose l/s from Dsquared collection
Pinkydee l/s (one of my all time fave DC products)

There were several full size LE pigments I almost picked up and a 225 brush (I have never seen that one b4) I wanted but passed on.

They also had the Bobbi Brown PRO l/s pallette for $160.  boo!  I really wanted that.

There was some Mac HK stuff, all of this past Christmas' LE stuff (gloss sets, pigments, brushed, e/s pallettes)

They also had the MAC large body buffing brush that has been dc.


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I'm gonna go this weekend and hope to find somthing good.

Is there any new items??


----------



## everglot (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

i went yesterday and they had tons of stuff from the liberty of london collection.  all eye shadows, lip glasses, both blushes and a beauty powder that i don't remember the name of.

*eyeshadows* - mont black, graphology, brun, 
*blushes* - blunt, full fuschia? (it was something with fuschia)
*nail polish* - rich, dark and fabulous, dirty martini, for fun, 
*pigments* - antique green, blonde's gold, reflects teal, reflects pink, gold glitter, universal mix (in new packaging), jardin aires, tan, melon, chocolate brown, violet, blue brown, lots of glitters and i think one of the stacked sets
*paint pot* - quite natural, fresco rose
*lipstick* - black knight, one of the fafi's and a viva glam
*palettes* - 2 fafi, 2 heatherette, a hello kitty, tone grey quad

plus charged water, a prep and prime cream i believe, a set of liquidlast liners

sorry this kind of sucks :- i'm going again soon to get something that i just realized i wanted that they had haha so i'll try to get a better list then


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

I haven't been to the CCO in a while and I am itching to go! I always end up spending to much though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....has any one else been lately? I am wondering if they have any new MSF's...


----------



## jazm1n3s (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Does anybody know if they still have Nude Rose lipstick? I might go if they do have it.

Also, I was just wondering if the Blonde's Gold they have is 4.3g (from Overrich) or the original 7.5g. I don't know if it's weird to ask that over the phone.


----------



## CajunFille' (Oct 12, 2010)

*Re: Houston (Cypress), TX CCO (Houston Premium Outlets)*

Anyone been lately? I would love to know what goodies they have. I'm planning a trip for next week. TIA


----------



## BrittanyD07 (Jan 1, 2011)

I dont live in Cypress but I would like to do that! Im going to try and visit CCO tomorrow tho!


TeresaEllis said:


> we should have a meet & greet there for everyone local to cypress. im about 10 mins from this mall. id love to meet some new friends.


----------



## BeckyDyane (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi there ~

  	Would love to hear if this CCO had any goodies.  I'm planning on going Friday or Saturday.  Thanks for any info!

  	Becky

  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *BrittanyD07* 

 
			  I dont live in Cypress but I would like to do that! Im going to try and visit CCO tomorrow tho!


----------



## ZoZo (Jul 25, 2011)

Any updates on what they have lately?


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Venomous Villians Cult Favorite Sightings at Cypress, TX CCO!*

So on my way to Austin I stopped by this CCO as always and what do I find? VV Briar Rose and VV She Who Dares MES, the two things I searched for that were sold out everywhere. And they had like 15 BR, I don't know how many MES they had, but I'm totally happy!:eyelove:


----------



## kimbunney (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone been out there lately? I want to make a drive out there soon but its like 2 hours away. 
  	I'm hoping they have some wonderwoman stuff.


----------



## Shellcat (Nov 5, 2011)

kimbunney said:


> Anyone been out there lately? I want to make a drive out there soon but its like 2 hours away.
> I'm hoping they have some wonderwoman stuff.



 	I was out there yesterday. They have TONS of WW stuff!  Angel Flame quad was ALREADY there. Also some Semi-Precious( Clarity, Faux Gold and a few others) and Mega Metal eyeshadows.

  	 There was Rose Ole and Chez Chez Lame Highlighting Powder, MSF in Porcelain Pink AND 4 Lightscapade left. The LS were all very pale though.  Pearlglide eyeliners in Black Line and Industrial (NO Undercurrent though). They had Surf Baby and Fashion Flower eyeshadows as well.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Feb 13, 2012)

Has anyone been recently?  I'm interested in driving in this weekend but do not want to be disappointed totally.


----------



## drammy04 (Sep 7, 2012)

I went on Labor Day. I bought Famously Fab! lipglass (really pretty) and they had a lot of My Paradise blush from Surf Baby. Not much else interested me. Always a ton of shadows (usually the same ones) Kissable Lip Colours, and not really anything else worth mentioning.


----------



## kimbunney (Sep 24, 2012)

I got about 3 things but nothing just jumped out at me. Everytime I go there they still have To the Beach stuff like are  they ever going to get rid of that stuff lol. I need to visit another CCO asap. They had VV shadows, Surf Baby stuff, some Iris Aphel shadows but no lippies (hoping for Flamingo). Natually MES, Mega Metals...that's all that really stood out.


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 2, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I got about 3 things but nothing just jumped out at me. Everytime I go there they still have To the Beach stuff like are  they ever going to get rid of that stuff lol. I need to visit another CCO asap. They had VV shadows, Surf Baby stuff, some Iris Aphel shadows but no lippies (hoping for Flamingo). Natually MES, Mega Metals...that's all that really stood out.


  	Thank ladies for the updates!!! I wanna go next time I'm in the area, this place is 2 hrs from me. I will report back when I do .


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 3, 2013)

Any updates of what they have from the latest collections??


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 10, 2013)

Update went this past weekend. Here's what I remember:

  	-They have discontinued studio sculpt concealers.
  	-They have the Marilyn Monroe lipstick in Pure Zen.
  	-They have a bunch of snow globes from Holiday 2011.
  	-They have Tres Cheek blushes.
  	-They have the Crew highlighter from Summer 2012 collection. (I want to say they had My Paradise from 2011 as well)

  	Honestly nothing grabbed my attention, they don't have a huge selection on MAC anyway. They are low on brushes and they finally got rid of TO THE BEACH stuff lol.


----------



## dash4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Newbie to this site.. I went last week.. I will try to remember the prices -- some are ballpark figures.

  They had *Soft Ochre paintpot* ($14)

*Full of Joy blush* (they've had that forever) ($14-14.50)

*Pink Tea blush* ($14-14.50)

  TONS of *Lightscapade MSFs* ($21?!?!)

*Pro Longwear concealer* in NC15 ($12.50?!?)

  Foundation ( I forget which one)  in NC15 and NC20 (I am pretty sure but not positive of the colors)  $21

  Not many lipsticks at all.. :-(  but they did still have  *Viva Gaga #2* ($10.50) .. and some others but they appeared to be frost/lustres which I do not do, so I didn't bother looking at the colors.

  I also bought a pro longwear lipstick -- I think it was in the shade *"You're Perfect Already"*..


  They had tons of Estee Lauder double wear foundations in different shades..

  But my best find was so unexpected since I don't typically wear Clinique (although that's what I mainly wore in HS).. They had the *Clinique Shimmering Powder in Shimmery Berry*... I swatched it and fell in love.. it is so pretty!!   I had to have it.. it was priced at $20.



*If anyone hits them up soon -- let me know if you spot RUFFIAN NAKED (look at my avie -- that's my baby in it) .. it's my favorite Mac lipstick and I need a backup!!  I found it there previously but it was not there this time around...bummer. :-(*


----------



## dash4 (Dec 23, 2013)

Right now they have the "At Dusk" Extra Dimension blush that is about to be repromoted on 12/26..

  They also have Raspberry Swirl lipstick, Saint Germain lipstick and TONS of eyeshadows..  

  Mineralize charged water

  Mineralize moisture foundation in NW25 (and another color)..

  There are tons of lipglosses right now but I didn't pay too much attention.. I believe Viva Glam Nicki 2 and Viva Glam Gaga 1 but I am not 100% certain...

  Lip and Cheek color in Relaxation.. 

  This is the best selection I have seen in months at this CCO..


----------



## PrincessZytlaly (May 13, 2014)

I stopped by about a month ago and they didn't have much...I was not impressed hboy:


----------



## RachelleBan (May 20, 2014)

What is the name of the storr?   





Pnk85 said:


> Went on Sunday & I was surprised on how much stuff was there, got an eye shadow from the moon bathe collection for $10. I'm going back on FRIDAY!!


----------



## shedontusejelly (Jul 10, 2014)

RachelleBan said:


> What is the name of the storr?


  The cosmetic company store is the name


----------



## karlaedith (Aug 1, 2014)

I went like a month ago and saw some of the mac stroke of midnight collection sets,some mineralize skinfinishes in their old packaging like wisper of guilt, soft and gentle etc, but i only ended up buying a estee lauder blush in sensuous rose blush for $21 dls


----------



## dash4 (Nov 30, 2014)

I went yesterday -- they were having 10% off everything.. Not sure if it ended yesterday or not, but you could call and ask.  I know the sale was for 3 days.. and I dont think they were open on Thanksgiving..which makes me think -- the 10% off sale will continue today.. but dont quote me -- call the store and ask..


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Apr 3, 2015)

Any updates on what they have? Looking for LE stuff! I'm planning to go this weekend. I hate how there's no service in there.


----------



## dash4 (Apr 3, 2015)

MarieLisa_Smile said:


> Any updates on what they have? Looking for LE stuff! I'm planning to go this weekend. I hate how there's no service in there.


  I went last week.. They had both Riri hearts Mac Pearlfusion eyeshadow palettes.. and Riri hearts Mac "Smoked Cocoa" eyeshadow palette. Also they had the Riri hearts Mac makeup bag..

  The Maleficent beauty powder in Natural .

  And some limited edition Bobbi Brown shimmer bricks.

  I go often but I am the only one posting, so I stopped posting as much because it does not seem like there is a big interest on here ?!?!?  I felt like I was wasting my time posting..


----------



## chococat5 (May 19, 2015)

I am interested! I can't go there often b/c it's kinda far from where I live. 
  However, they don't get new collections very often... 


  Last time I went, I remember we have loads of Bobbi brown collection (the whole collection including skin care). Lots of Clinique but no cheek pops... I want to see if they gotten any cheek pops.

  2 Tom Ford Quads: Ice Queen and Sahara Haze;  both I picked up. 1 lipgloss. some of his fragrances. I want to know if they gotten anything else? especially interested in cream shadow or lipsticks or even blush. 

  MAC-- there is a ton of MAC... lots of shadows, blushes, and palettes. 

  If someone go, please report back!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (May 20, 2015)

I passed on the MAC Maleficent Powder in Natural because it wasn't worth my money. I got the Alluring Aquatic Bronzer in Golden and Bronzer in Soft Sand from the Temperature Rising Collection a month ago? The Temperature Rising Bronzer was the last one.  I haven't been on this site for years, but that's why I asked about it. Oh no you're not wasting your time. Feel free to keep me posted. Thank you very much.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (May 20, 2015)

Chococat5 - They do have the Clinique Cheek Pops. I can't remember the names, but I think I saw about 4-5 different shades about 3 weeks ago. They have Tom Ford there? Where? Lol. I'm hoping to stop by again soon.


----------



## chococat5 (May 20, 2015)

They are near the back close to left side of the registers. they have this tiny shelf that holds a few tom ford items. lol. Pretty sure that the quads are still there-- ice queen and sahara haze... I have both and they are beautiful like all of his quads. I own most of his quads except for the LE ones. really wanted Enchanted but that was LE or burnish amber quad. 

  Thanks for the update. I am interested in the cheek pops which I've been hearing a lot about.


----------



## akaaggie (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## dash4 (May 31, 2015)

MarieLisa_Smile said:


> Chococat5 - They do have the Clinique Cheek Pops. I can't remember the names, but I think I saw about 4-5 different shades about 3 weeks ago. They have Tom Ford there? Where? Lol. I'm hoping to stop by again soon.


  I went a few months ago and they had Peach Pop, Plum Pop, and Pink Pop.

  I went again last week and they only had Plum Pop and Pink Pop.. (Peach Pop was sold out)..


----------



## dash4 (Jul 25, 2015)

They have products from the Osbourne collection (only patentpolishes - no lipsticks) and Simpson collection.  

  They had Ruby, French Kiss, and PatentPink (patentpolishes)..

  For the Simpson collection - they had three of the lipglosses:   grand pumpkin, red blazer and Itchy & scratchy & sexy lip glass.


----------



## Bwachte (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone been recently? I'm thinking of going this week.


----------



## myzleelee (Dec 13, 2015)

Any udates? I'm new to Texas and this Wil be a 5 hour drive for me which sucks, in California I had so many options and the longest drive was 55 min


----------

